# DK’S 125, 40B1 and 40B2



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

*Dvank’s 40b2*

DVANK’S 40B2

08072011











08212011











09212011











11162011


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

*Dvank’s 40b1*

DVANK’S 40B1


08152010











09042010











10142010











12092010










01302011










03272011









04272011









05232011 - Got a new camera









06232011 - Messed up white balance settings or something else










08072011 – Got a new light fixture









08212011









09212011









10242011 2pics before and after trim pics




















Thanks


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

DvanK said:


> 12202010


Love the look of the tank here. I am so wanting a 125 gal! Did you just collect your rocks locally? They look really nice. Great job!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

DvanK said:


> DVANK’S 40B1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! That Blyxa looks amazing! What lights are you running?


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

dewalltheway said:


> WOW! That Blyxa looks amazing! What lights are you running?


Thanks

I'm using Wave Point T5 HO 4X39W and it stays on for 7hrs/day. I bought it used here on tpt. The original blue bulbs were replaced with plant friendly ones but i don't know the exact kelvin rating.


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

dewalltheway said:


> Love the look of the tank here. I am so wanting a 125 gal! Did you just collect your rocks locally? They look really nice. Great job!


I tried collecting rocks but I just couldn't find what i was looking for plus they were pretty heavy so to carry them even a short distance would be a problem.

I bought them from a stone yard for 10c per pound. I think I paid 20$ total. 

They called them moss rocks but I think its just a limestone.


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

UPDATE 01032012

125

Layout #3

I'm not too crazy about this layout.










40B1

This one is in desperate need of trimming.










40B2

I need to get rid of the chian swords on the left and replant the reds.









Thanks


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

125G tank May 3rd 2012.










Some pics of my fish.





























Thanks for looking.


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

Fantastic looking tanks. Really like the way the rocks look on the sand substrate.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Them are some beautiful fish. Also great looking timeline of your tank.


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks guys I guess my tank is turning around for the better.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tanks look great, love the dwarf cichlids and Blue Tetras in the big tank.


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

40B1 May 29 2012 update.










LEFT SIDE









RIGHT SIDE









TWIG CATFISH eating dead algae










I run out of ferts and my ludwigia glandulosa is showing signs of deficiencies. I need to make a new batch of ferts to hopefully combat the twisting and curling of new leaves.









Here is something weird. Instead of straight leaves staurogyne repens is growing "branchy" leaves, kind of like Java Fern Trident. I dont know if its a virus or some kind of mutation or maybe my light level is too high or maybe I have totally different plant.


















Anyway thanks for looking.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

Tanks look great ! Whats the plants attached to the wood on 12092010
that makes them look "tree like" ?


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

stevenjohn21 said:


> Tanks look great ! Whats the plants attached to the wood on 12092010
> that makes them look "tree like" ?


Thanks

That's java fern trident.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

it looks great ! do you just attach it to the top and it weeps itself or do you attach it to the underside so its left trailing ?


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

And here is my new 40B bottom tank (40B2)

I had some time over the weekend to work on this tank and here is what I came up with. 









Once everything settles down I will trim some of the excessive roots to make it look more elegant. Right now the tank looks kind of chaotic and some of the plants are there just to see what I can grow and what goes together well with the roots.




























Thanks for looking.


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

That "mess" actually looks good. Can't wait to see it filled in.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

^+1.....agreed! I LoVE LOVE LOVE the look! It looks natural and unique, and I wouldn't touch the hardscape at all. I might move the crypts to a different spot away from the front of the glass, but otherwise, just let it fill in, and trim the hair grass after a while. It will look fab!


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

All your tanks are great! Idk about that staurogyne, it almost looks like hygro difformis. If it is a new staurogyne variant I think you will make a lot of money lol.


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

stevenjohn21 said:


> it looks great ! do you just attach it to the top and it weeps itself or do you attach it to the underside so its left trailing ?


It doesn't really matter where you attach it because once it starts growing it will wrap itself all over but, I would give it some room to climb. 



FlyingGiraffes said:


> That "mess" actually looks good. Can't wait to see it filled in.


I just hope my light is strong enough to sustain the hairgrass.



crazydaz said:


> ^+1.....agreed! I LoVE LOVE LOVE the look! It looks natural and unique, and I wouldn't touch the hardscape at all. I might move the crypts to a different spot away from the front of the glass, but otherwise, just let it fill in, and trim the hair grass after a while. It will look fab!


Good call about the crypts I don't know how I missed them.



kwheeler91 said:


> All your tanks are great! Idk about that staurogyne, it almost looks like hygro difformis. If it is a new staurogyne variant I think you will make a lot of money lol.


Its not the prettiest plant out there so I kind of doubt it but it would be nice to offset the cost of eight electric blue rams that I just lost recently.

Thanks guys.


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

Update 08292012

Here is my 40b2 with two new GE Starcoat 6500K T5 High Output lamps.










I must say that I'm pretty satisfied with he way this tank is turning out. I have few plants that I will have to remove due to the layout I have envisioned but I just don't have the balls to do it because it took me a while to collect them and i have no place to put them.

Here is the 45 degree shot










And here is the shot of one of the easiest ground cover plants that I have ever owned. Its called Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides.










Thanks


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

where did you get the twig cat fish?


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm not sure where you are located but there is LFS by me called Sharks Aquarium and I got it from there. Unfortunately the twigs didn't survive.


----------



## Silky (Sep 21, 2011)

that has to be the coolest piece of wood I've seen yet. Great tank man. Where did you find that thing?


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

That's actually roots of my thuja bushes planted upside down. Last year I had to replant some of the bushes in my backyard and unfortunately they didn't make it so I decided to soak them in a bucket for few months and use them in a tank. It looks like they worked out well.


----------



## Bleeker (Aug 29, 2012)

I love the 40B1 May 29 2012. I like how it looks like a lawn almost. ALmost like the fish are kids playing in their backyard. I might just do something like that for my next 40B scape.


----------



## Rapture (Aug 23, 2012)

I love it.... it looks like an evil spaceship.


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

Rapture said:


> I love it.... it looks like an evil spaceship.


LMAO ... heheh alright. Thanks I wasn't going for the evil look but thanks anyway. Yeah I like it as well.


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

*FEB 2013 update*

Well its been a while so I decided to bump this up










Currently I have far too many plant species going on here. I will try to get rid of some of the taller crypts and thin out some of the blyxas. I hate the way the taller plants in the back are blown by the filter. Maybe redirecting the flow against the glass will help. In addition the hardscape is not as visible as I would like it to be.

Freshly planted Staurogyne Repens - Easy and undemanding plant









My existing carpet of Staurogyne Repens - I started with just three plants.










I tried Nesaea crassicaulis in my 40g breeder but the leaves felt too long for that tank so I'm trying to see if I can use it in 125g. Also I dont know why but this plant lost its orange leaves and started growing more yellowish ones. Maybe the light duration is too short or intensity isn't there.










Friend of mine shared this red beauty with me back in December. I think its some sort Alternanthera sp- Its growing painfully slowly for me.









Left side closeup









In the top left corner you can see my skimmer that just wont stay attached to the glass.

Well that's about it. Thanks.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks great, plants have matured well. In post 14, were those neon tetra's?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow that does look sort of chaotic, but it is such an interesting combination of textures. The photo is nice and clear, too. 

Is that just regular Bolbitis in there? It looks different to me(?).


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> Wow that does look sort of chaotic, but it is such an interesting combination of textures. The photo is nice and clear, too.
> 
> Is that just regular Bolbitis in there? It looks different to me(?).


I was thinking the same, almost looks like pinatiffida.


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

Assassynation said:


> Looks great, plants have matured well. In post 14, were those neon tetra's?


Yes these are green neon tetras. I'll update that tank in few days it didn't change much.

Thanks



hydrophyte said:


> Wow that does look sort of chaotic, but it is such an interesting combination of textures. The photo is nice and clear, too.
> 
> Is that just regular Bolbitis in there? It looks different to me(?).


That's a regular bolbitis as far as I know. I had it for years but I couldn't grow it properly because my emperor tetras would chew on it. Once the tetras were removed it started growing again.



tex627 said:


> I was thinking the same, almost looks like pinatiffida.


Hmm I think its a normal bolbitis. I have a dwarf version in there as well but its just collecting algae and it wont grow for me.

Thanks all!


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

*DVANK’S 125, 40B1 and 40B2*

The variety of plants in your tanks are gorgeous. Very well done. I personally wouldn't change things


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

The Dude said:


> The variety of plants in your tanks are gorgeous. Very well done. I personally wouldn't change things


Thanks but I'm never happy because I know I can do better.


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

Here is my 40b2 two days after maintenance.





























One of two apisto frys that actually survived from a successful hatch



















Diamond Head tetras swimming through BBA infested driftwood










Anybody knows how to fix this background ?? It wasn't glued on or even touching the tank but overtime the moisture caused it to attach itself to the tank and now I'm stuck with these nasty air bubbles.









Thanks


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

....WOW...How have I not seen these yet!?! Beautiful setups!


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

Update 04-24-2013

Here is the FTS 









Java fern Triden has been planted on the left hand side althogh its probably not going to stay there for long. I like the plain look better - plus its blocking a lot of light causing cypreus helferi to melt. I also cleared a lot of blyxas and crypts that were growing close to the front glass because they shouldn't be there in a first place and they were also stealing light away from hairgrass. 










Here is why it takes a lot of effort to get a full shot. Basically I have my desk in front of the tank and all the clutter has to be rearranged/organized so that it doesn't block the view.










Left side










Middle










My new additions Blyxa aubertii and Nesaea crassicaulis although not as red as it used to be but its growing fairly quickly.










If you look closely you can spot blyxa aubertii's flower which I hope it will reach top of the water column.










I'm trying to create a path/trail in between the rocks - it looks alright but I'm not happy with it










And the right side of the tank. I ripped out a piece of java fern on top of the rock and replaced it with weeping moss. I hope it will take off and start crawling down the rock. Also this whole rock used to be covered with Bolbitis heudelotii which exploded with growth but it looked out of place and just like with the other plants it was blocking a lot of light.

So this is for now thanks for looking.


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

And here is another update

I went back to my collectoris roots for a while with this tank. Well, maybe not collectoris exactly but what im trying to do here is to create a flower bouquet consisting of multiple species. I like the different variety of plants but my placement/grouping and trimming needs a little work.


Here is full frontal











Left side











right side










My latest addition - standard Ludwigia repens - thanks Jason











The tall stem in the back with red node that's red myrio - Myriophyllum Tuberculatum. I almost lost this plant due to negligence but it came back from a single one inch stem.










On the left side I have my other new additions -Rotala wallichii ( thanks Chris) and Ammania sp. "Bonsai" - thanks Johnny also out of focus upfront Hygrophila pinnatifida - thanks Drew.










This is it for now.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

WOW!!!!!

Man your tanks always look sooooooo freakin' awesome!!! The water is always crystal clear, plants look sooooo good they almost look fake, and the fish are beautiful!!!

I have a few questions if ya don't mind!
1) What are the dimensions of your 125? 
2) Also what light fixtures are you using on it? 
3) What kind of filter material do you use in your canisters? 
4) What bulbs did you settle on for your 40B tanks? 
5) Also did I read that they are T5HO fixtures? 
6) If so how high are the bulbs from the substrate? 
7) Are you using r/o or tap water?
8) Finally what kinds of ferts and chemicals are you using on the tanks, since they all are injected with CO2?

Thanks for sharing your BEAUTIFUL TANKS with us! 
Drew

p.s. Sorry for the long list of ?, but your tanks look so good I am wondering how you are doing it and what you are using to get them that way!!! Basically I WANT TO BE JUST LIKE YOU!!!! :biggrin::flick::hihi:


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

P.S.S. Can you describe your auto water changer? I don't see any plumbing other than canister filters, so I am wondering how you have it set up! I am disabled because of a severely screwed up spine, so I am trying to figure out a way to set up a better system of changing the water in my tanks! Right now I am using a old 7g bucket with a bulk head fitted in the bottom which a hose hooks to and I run the hose out the front door and into the flower beds. I use a normal gravel vac to siphon the water into the 7g drain bucket. To refill and top off the tanks I am still using a 5g bucket which I only fill half way due to the weight, but still after changing water in 4 tanks, soon to be 5 when I fill my 40B the weight of the water will start hurting my back!!! 

Anyway I am just looking for a better way!

Thanks Again!
Drew


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> WOW!!!!!
> 
> Man your tanks always look sooooooo freakin' awesome!!! The water is always crystal clear, plants look sooooo good they almost look fake, and the fish are beautiful!!!
> 
> ...


First of all thanks for the positive feedback. 

To answer some of your questions

1) What are the dimensions of your 125? 
- its a standard 125g tank 72-1/2 x 18-1/2 x 23-3/8

2) Also what light fixtures are you using on it? 
- Nothing fancy actually. On my 125g tank I have 2 nova extremes with 2X39w t5ho's. I replaced the original lamps with cheap 4 GE _Starcoat _based on review found here - however im looking to replace 2 out of 4 lamps with _Giesemann Aquaflora_

3) What kind of filter material do you use in your canisters? 
- noting special whatever came with the filter - original media minus the polishing pads

4) What bulbs did you settle on for your 40B tanks? 
40b1 has 2 GE_ Starcoat_ and 2 original pink bulbs from my old nova extreme fixture

40B2 has 2 GE_ Starcoat _

5) Also did I read that they are T5HO fixtures? 

yes they are

6) If so how high are the bulbs from the substrate? 

40b1 -17" from the substrate

40b2 - 22" from the substrate

7) Are you using r/o or tap water?

nope tap water without dechlorination

8) Finally what kinds of ferts and chemicals are you using on the tanks, since they all are injected with CO2?

They are all injected with co2 using mazzei injector and a mag pump. I try to dose ferts daily but sometimes I skip few days - dosing less is far better than overdosing. I dont really follow predefine schedule I know that i dont dose as much as EI calls for and more than pps pro. After a while you just dose whatever feels right - if you see green dust algae or algae in general building up on the glass thats when you know you dosed too much.

I get my fertilizers from http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> P.S.S. Can you describe your auto water changer? I don't see any plumbing other than canister filters, so I am wondering how you have it set up! I am disabled because of a severely screwed up spine, so I am trying to figure out a way to set up a better system of changing the water in my tanks! Right now I am using a old 7g bucket with a bulk head fitted in the bottom which a hose hooks to and I run the hose out the front door and into the flower beds. I use a normal gravel vac to siphon the water into the 7g drain bucket. To refill and top off the tanks I am still using a 5g bucket which I only fill half way due to the weight, but still after changing water in 4 tanks, soon to be 5 when I fill my 40B the weight of the water will start hurting my back!!!
> 
> Anyway I am just looking for a better way!
> 
> ...



Before I describe my water changing system let me just say that it was well worth investment and I cant see having tanks without it. All i have to do is hit a switch and the water drains itself and when I hit another switch the tank refills itself - its awesome. It used to be fully automated with timers and stuff but when my solenoids started failing I converted this setup to be more "semi automatic" like.

Anyway picture is worth a thousand words so lets begin

Pic1 -Shows typical tank with canister filter setup - that's what I have on my three tanks









Pic2 - is a picture of a tank with a drain line

Basically the return hose was cut in half and "T" was inserted in the middle so that the water could be drained to a sink or whatever using a drain line. Since I had to push the water to higher elevation than the tank, gravity based setup was not an option and a pump was installed at the end of the hose.










Pic 3 - illustrates complete water changing system with supply line connected to the drain/fill hose.











My water supply is a water line running to my refrigerator. The line was cut in half to install a "T" in order to separate the lines. One line is going to the fridge and the other to my tanks. I'm reusing the same drain line to fill the tank with water. The orange box on a pic3 represents another T that was put in place for the new water to flow back into the tank.


Just to keep things simple I'm not including solenoids on this diagram but they are there. 

So in a nutshell this is it. My water changing device drains and fills three separate tanks and I use it on weekly/biweekly basis. 

I hope its clear and simple to understand and if it's not let me know.

Thanks


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

Its been a while since I flashed this tank around. 










My hygrophila pinnatifida is finally showing signs of life with an addition of calcium to the tank











Also my ludwiga glandulosa is looking good again.










Thanks for looking.


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

In this picture, what is the name of plant I have circled? Also does your plant have purple on the underside of the leaves? My plant source gave me a little piece to try but it didn't quite work out well. I'm not sure if it was starved of light because it was between some bacopa and rotala.


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

gt turbo said:


> In this picture, what is the name of plant I have circled? Also does your plant have purple on the underside of the leaves? My plant source gave me a little piece to try but it didn't quite work out well. I'm not sure if it was starved of light because it was between some bacopa and rotala.


That is dwarf Lobelia cardinalis, fairly easy plant to grow.


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

DvanK said:


> That is dwarf Lobelia cardinalis, fairly easy plant to grow.


Thanks a mil, my source called it purple rubella and I couldn't find any info for it online. Does your carry purple under leaves?


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

gt turbo said:


> Thanks a mil, my source called it purple rubella and I couldn't find any info for it online. Does your carry purple under leaves?


Nope, there is no purple as far as I can tell. Its just plain white maybe a little hint of green.


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

Here is my 40b2 tank today.










You can see the BBA coming back on the wood. I need to put my SAE back in the tank.









Blyxa closeup










And some random pic of moss - it might be weeping moss but im not sure


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

And here is my new baby  Mr aqua 48g

tank has been around for 2-3 months, no major issues to report... there is a little bit of algae on the moss but I dont think thats going to cause a lot of trouble.

I planted marsilea minuta as a foreground plant and hairgrass as a background plant.

In the right back corner I'm playing around with giant hairgrass which is growing in my yard but, I dont like the green color of it and it will be probably replaced with something else...

I also separated and transplanted my buces - brownie ghost to this tank to get a little bit of color in here as the driftwood casts this brownish/yellowish hue.




























Overall the tank is looking great and wife loves it


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow really like the scape of the newest tank! Look forward to seeing it grown in more. Could you get a nice frontal or slight front and above shot of the emerged bit of wood and the plant(s) on them (raise the light and zoom in a bit) please ^^
You have GHG goring emersed in your backyard then submerging it in the tank? Nice! I tried to convert submerged grown ghg to emersed for my riparium.. I think i killed it x.x Too hot out now to order more (can't find locally).


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

AquaAurora said:


> Wow really like the scape of the newest tank! Look forward to seeing it grown in more. Could you get a nice frontal or slight front and above shot of the emerged bit of wood and the plant(s) on them (raise the light and zoom in a bit) please ^^
> You have GHG goring emersed in your backyard then submerging it in the tank? Nice! I tried to convert submerged grown ghg to emersed for my riparium.. I think i killed it x.x Too hot out now to order more (can't find locally).



I tried to take a pic last week but I got distracted with bunch of other things ...sorry. Now the tank is going through an algae outbreak so I cant take any new pics until algae is gone and everything is spotless.

How about this one though, this should give an idea as far as whats going on with the emersed side of things.










This picture was taken during hardscape planning phase. 

Yes GHG is growing in my backyard and so far I had luck converting it to submerged environment. I do see couple dead spikes but they are dying from the tip down so as long as the crown is healthy I should be fine. 

Thanks


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

Well here is my 125 tank today!


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

Are those Trident Java Ferns? The 125g looks great.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

DvanK said:


> Well here is my 125 tank today!


Such a good looking tank. Probably the best use of java fern I've seen.


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

Jalopy said:


> Are those Trident Java Ferns? The 125g looks great.


Thank you - yep its trident.



Hyzer said:


> Such a good looking tank. Probably the best use of java fern I've seen.


Thanks - yeah java fern trident is one of those plants that grows really well for me. I can just take a clump from one rock and transplanted to another and have that mature look within a week or two.


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

How much CO2 are you running (concentration)? Are you using some kind of aqua soil and how much are you dosing? Just curious because I just setup a 17g low maintenance tank with Java ferns, crypts, and anubias.


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

Jalopy said:


> How much CO2 are you running (concentration)? Are you using some kind of aqua soil and how much are you dosing? Just curious because I just setup a 17g low maintenance tank with Java ferns, crypts, and anubias.


Co2 - as much as I can. I dont measure my CO2 so honestly I cant tell. However I'm distributing the CO2 with mazzei injector and there are tiny little bubbles all over the tank. If you look closely at the pic you can spot them especially on the black background. I do have two filters that circulate the water in the clockwise motion so although there is ton of CO2 in the tank, water is well oxygenated by movement.

For substrate I'm using mineralized soil with pool filter cap. I have been bad with fertilizers. I tried to follow the EI but I keep missing days and overdosing on others but for the most part is EI with a little more potassium.

Thanks


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks. Kinda makes me want to try a dirted tank now.


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

Well here is full blown update.

Diagonal shot










View from left side









Full frontal









My glowlight tetras next to buces









Hygro on driftwood










Another shot of hygro... alos i didnt notice but one of my bulbs burned out.









Here is hygro creeping down and marsilea quadrifolia shooting a loose runner on the right hand side.









and here is marsilea quadrifolia again growing behind the hairgrass.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Love the hydro at/above water level photos, looks real awesome!! Underwater shots look very nice too.


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

How did you plant the hygro on the driftwood? Tank looks awesome by the way.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Looks good! The OCD in me just wants to point out that that isnt hygro (hygrophila), but hydro (hydrocotyle) it is indeed.


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

AquaAurora said:


> Love the hydro at/above water level photos, looks real awesome!! Underwater shots look very nice too.


Thanks - yeah I like it myself. It wasn't intentional, i had tiny little strangler and it just blew up to be what it is now. The driftwood is hollow so hydrocotyle is growing inside and coming out underwater as well as all over the tank.



Jalopy said:


> How did you plant the hygro on the driftwood? Tank looks awesome by the way.


I did attach it using pushpins - my personal weapon of choice as far as plant attachment goes.



kwheeler91 said:


> Looks good! The OCD in me just wants to point out that that isnt hygro (hygrophila), but hydro (hydrocotyle) it is indeed.


Thanks for pointing it out. I would have been calling it hygro.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

No problem lol. Now the vanity in me is forcing me to ask if you got the pushpin idea from? I did it a few years back to attach some fissidens and havent seen anyone else use them until now. A good alternative for those who dont want to use super glue

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

Fantastic looking tanks!

Push pins, huh? Just the little flat stainless steel ones?

I assume it roots into the wood and attaches itself so you can remove the pins?

...Excuse me while I go tack some hydro on my driftwood...


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

This is a great idea!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

kwheeler91 said:


> No problem lol. Now the vanity in me is forcing me to ask if you got the pushpin idea from? I did it a few years back to attach some fissidens and havent seen anyone else use them until now. A good alternative for those who dont want to use super glue
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


I don't know where from I got the idea of pushpins maybe I came up with it by myself; I don't know but it works great. I hated robber bands, fish line, cotton and super glue. Robber bands were just too strong it felt like they were gonna snap the plants in half. Fish line was too visible and cumbersome to tie. My pleco got stuck on a cotton line and just like fish line too difficult to handle in an established tank. Super glue worked great but left white residue once plants were removed and algae wouldn't grow on it for a long time making it look like a scar.



ChemGuyEthan said:


> Fantastic looking tanks!
> 
> Push pins, huh? Just the little flat stainless steel ones?
> 
> ...


lol

Look at the first pic, one of the pushpins is holding the black wallpaper to the wall. I used the plastic ones with metal needle. They are easier to handle than the metal ones. It takes about two weeks for plants to attach themselves to a wood so after two weeks i remove the pins and throw them out as they will rust otherwise.



Jalopy said:


> This is a great idea!! Thanks for sharing.


Glad to be of service.


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

Well this is one of those updates where the after pic looks worse than the before pic. But, I can explain 

Tank was coming down with BBA and moss needed a trim so I did what I do every ~6 months and that is a complete shave down to the bone. Some of you may have heard that once you put moss in the tank its very hard or next to impossible to get rid of. It's certainly the case in this tank.


Here are some of the before pics











Side view with Monte carlo carpet










You can see the BBA forming on the moss










Monte carlo closeup










My apistos are going at it again. NO eggs or free swimmers have been spotted - ever!!!!











Side view









Over the top view- Looks like one of the bulbs burned out.










Close up of moss and BBA










Full frontal before the trim









Here is the tank during the trim and right after marsilea removal on the right side.













And here is after.










Everything stripped down to the bone.


Looks pretty bad doesn't it. After few weeks its going to look brand spanking new and fresh. Sometimes you just have to hack the hell out of it in order to get consistent dense growth and that's what i'm doing here. All buces and stems plants (with an exception of one) have been moved over to my 40B1 tank. That tank is beginning to look pretty good too. The goal is to limit the plant variety and to maintain that uniform look across entire tank.

Tank will look awesome in few weeks, you will see!


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

Here is my new 40b1

What do we think of the background?

Plain - no background or green wall









Blue









or Black


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I like black on the 40! As for the main tank, sad to see the algae issues. I found my moss had issues like that when it was under too high of light. My solution was moving it down, deeper, in the tank. I know that isn't plausible for you. Not really sure what to suggest aside from treating it or trimming.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I personally like the black background on the 40g breeder.


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

Freemananana said:


> I like black on the 40! As for the main tank, sad to see the algae issues. I found my moss had issues like that when it was under too high of light. My solution was moving it down, deeper, in the tank. I know that isn't plausible for you. Not really sure what to suggest aside from treating it or trimming.





AquaAurora said:


> I personally like the black background on the 40g breeder.


Thanks for the feedback guys but someone suggested in another forum that the hardscape looses it's contrast against dark background. I tend to agree.

I'm going to remove the background for now.


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

I suspended the light from the ceiling and now I'm using three bulbs instead of two.











Here is full frontal.


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

So here it is, my rimless tank one month later.

What do we think of the background? 




























I kind of like the one without the background. I just have to find a way to lighten it up from the back side to eliminate that gradient effect.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Very nice, you're aquascaping skills have come a long way if you look back on page one on this thread. Difference is night and day.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Above water view of the emersed plant growth on the driftwood please?


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

AquaAurora said:


> Above water view of the emersed plant growth on the driftwood please?


I'm a little late with my reply but, here is my tank with the emersed shots.


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

Just looked through the entire thread; thank you for sticking with it over the past few years. These tanks are too good not to show off. Loving that rimless setup as well, beautiful scape.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

holy moly these tanks are excellent!


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

bk. said:


> Just looked through the entire thread; thank you for sticking with it over the past few years. These tanks are too good not to show off. Loving that rimless setup as well, beautiful scape.





andrewss said:


> holy moly these tanks are excellent!



Thanks guys, I appreciate the feedback.  And yes I have been doing this for good few years.


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

Here is my 125 today!


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

...and here is my room


----------



## Tiptop (Apr 15, 2013)

That 125 is gorgeous! Like jaw-dropping, man!
My room is set up similarly haha, surrounded by watery worlds.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

Tiptop said:


> That 125 is gorgeous! Like jaw-dropping, man!
> My room is set up similarly haha, surrounded by watery worlds.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

Here is my tank with bunch of different background effects. 

I'm using one of those



 with remote control


Tank without the main light.


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

Need...more...updates...

i'm begging, man!


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

bk. said:


> Need...more...updates...
> 
> i'm begging, man!


Oh I just saw this! Tanks are going strong with an exception of my 125 its being decommissioned and replaced by 180!!! My 180 is setup and running but its going through the melting stage. Thanks for interest, I will update soon!


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

DvanK said:


> ...and here is my room


I would never leave this room :smile2:


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

OMG your tanks are almost the best in the entire world lol. Truly fascinating moss and hydro mix! loving all your scapes keep us posted! and thank you for updating over numerous years.


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

BettaBettas said:


> OMG your tanks are almost the best in the entire world lol. Truly fascinating moss and hydro mix! loving all your scapes keep us posted! and thank you for updating over numerous years.


LOL Thanks!


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

Here are some teaser shots of my new 180G tank.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

your going to kill me... post whole tank shot plzz


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

Here it is 180 update.


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

just spectacular!


----------



## max.r.lawrence (Jan 31, 2017)

Just stumbled onto this journal via your for sale ad. Stunning stuff! 

I was wondering how you planted the fissidens moss on the rocks on your most recent tank. Is this the famed yoghurt technique? DSM?

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Absolutely incredible...


----------



## giwan (Sep 11, 2017)

wow, absolutely gorgeous aquariums. 
I could enjoy myself for weeks by just looking at those aquariums!


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

Well here we go:

FTS



and FTS before crop ignore the legos on my desk... its my daughters


New buce additions... little messy around the buces though


Im digging the anubias growing under the rock


Fish somehow schooling


Im loving the purple buces in this tank


another pic of buces on top of the rock. These came from the group order and the new leafes are growing noticeably bigger and healthier... i guess this plant likes a lot of flow.


Brown crypt with bulleted leafes... it was bigger way bigger but I trimmed most of the leafes off


more pics of my original buce aquired years ago




and weeping moss growing on top of the fissidens.


----------



## Williak (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow beautiful! I have to get some buces to add to my tank now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

For those of you that asked. This is how I attached fissidens to the rocks.

I literally rubbed fissiden particles against the stones. No crazy glue, no additives, no careful planning simply smashing and rubbing my hands against the rocks until there was nothing left in my hands to hold.


Here is a pic of what the rocks looked like on the first day.


























And the picture of my hand after rubdown










4 weeks later

















6 weeks later









8 weeks later









The tank was flooded on the same day. Some moss floated away but the majority of the spores/bits and pieces remained intact.


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

That's gorgeous... how are the buces attached? How did you cultivate them to get them grouped like that?


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

The Dude1 said:


> That's gorgeous... how are the buces attached? How did you cultivate them to get them grouped like that?


You are looking at 5 years or more of growth.


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

Here is my 10G dennerle tank

The tank is a little dirty upfront but if I do a water change now it's going to be another few weeks until I take pics.


----------



## aotf (Dec 19, 2016)

I know it's a long shot but would you happen to know what the purple buce in your 180 is? 
The color is amazing.

I'm trying to find a nice purple to add to my tanks but it's so hard to tell what it'll look like based off of vendor pictures.


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

aotf said:


> I know it's a long shot but would you happen to know what the purple buce in your 180 is?
> The color is amazing.
> 
> I'm trying to find a nice purple to add to my tanks but it's so hard to tell what it'll look like based off of vendor pictures.


When I bought it was called brownie ghost purple. No idea what it's called these days.

Thanks

Bump: Ahhh... what happened to all the images?


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm slowly consolidating all my tanks and getting rid of some of the excess stuff I have. Buces are tough to let go since I have been collecting them for a while so for time being I made this farm tank.

There is barely any room in the substrate to plant anything else at the moment.



Frontal view











New additions from the last NJAGC meeting 





























Buces are doing great






























Top view from left to right






























Side view


----------

